# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Depressed for absolutley no reason, it seems

## Otherside

Does anyone else feel like this? Constantly, when asked by pdocs, tdocs, GPS, what I am thinking when I am depressed...I come up blank. I don't think anything. There's no reason for me to be depressed. I'm not even contemplating how much of a shitty person I am, how everyone hates me, how I've screwed my life up...or anything like that when I'm depressed. My brain is just...blank. And empty. It's almost as though I'm depressed...well, just for the hell of it, really. 

I used to have a load of thoughts when I was depressed. "I'm a horrible person" "I'm useless" "Nothings going right"...now I just have this overwhelming feeling of emptyness and tiredness and I don't do anything, or think anything. And every time someone asks me about my thoughts, I can never think of any "depressed thoughts", or as some people have described it "The depressed voice" that have been in my head, or are at the time. There's nothing. No thoughts. Just emptyness. Like static. And as if there is a brick wall in my head preventing me from working anything out, or having any motivation whatsoever.

Which is great, because if I'm just feeling depressed for the hell of it...brilliant. The whole thinking differently thing probably won't help. Fucking brilliant. Trust me to be depressed for absolutely no reason.

----------


## compulsive

Sounds familiar. I'm not too sure if for me if its depression or very frequent dissociation due to anxiety. I would not say its possible to be like that for no reason. If you cannot feel or think properly, why would you be able to comprehend why you are depressed?

----------


## Otherside

> Sounds familiar. I'm not too sure if for me if its depression or very frequent dissociation due to anxiety. I would not say its possible to be like that for no reason. *If you cannot feel or think properly, why would you be able to comprehend why you are depressed?*



That makes sense. I'm not really feeling. It's not even a feeling I'd associate with "sadness" or "upset". More a feeling of emptyness. Thinking...at one point when I was depressed, I was able to do the things I have to (Prepare food, get dressed, wash) by not really...thinking, it seemed. By just doing what I had to do and not thinking whilst doing it. Depression for me is just emptyness, or a low energy level. It's more than just a mood problem, and it's more than just emotions. It's energy levels...without trying to sound spiritual or anything. 

I've heard about people talking about the depressed voice telling them what a shitty person they are. I don't get that. I used to, but I don't know. I've begun to wonder if my brain simply got fed up of generating that voice, and that I simply did not have the energy or motivation to unconciously make that voice. 

But I can never "challenge" my thoughts. I simply don't have any to challenge. Or maybe, I simply don't have the energy to work out what the thoughts are that need to be challenged.

----------


## The COOL Random username

Hi!

For many people anxiety and/or depression are not tied to some specific  occurrence.  I suffer from generalized anxiety disorder and i am anxious  no matter what happens.  It is the way my brain works.

However, there are many things you can do in order to keep depression at  bay.  Make sure you exercise, eat well and rest plenty.  Do you like  pets?  Dogs are wonderful companions that help lift moods and keep you  on your toes.  Laugh and love every day!


My best wishes on your journey,.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

You do get depressed for some reason or reasons.  You just can't  identify any reason.  We're in no position to do that either, based on  what you've just said. You can look up factors that lead to depression  online with NIMH or Web MD.  

There are pharmaceutical, psychological, and lifestyle treatments that  help people with recurrent depression.  Bipolar is incurable, but  stability can be improved with medication.  In a recent study conducted  in the UK, a program that combines cognitive therapy with eastern  meditation was as good as antidepressant in preventing relapse after  recovery from depression.  There are many books on lifestyle and stress  management.  The Depression Cure by Dr. Stephen Ilardi explains the  healthy lifestyle program for stress, anxiety, and depression he  developed at his university.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7754632.stm


http://www.mbct.com/


Dr. Ilardi
http://psych.ku.edu/tlc/Therapeutic%...%20article.pdf

----------


## Chantellabella

I once tried to describe depression to someone. I said, that even if things around me were going good and I was able to see that they were good, I still felt an overwhelming sadness. So I had no reason to feel that way. My body just wouldn't help me feel better. Does that make sense?

----------


## kc1895

Clinical depression is unfortunately unrelated to life circumstances.

----------


## Otherside

> I once tried to describe depression to someone. I said, that even if things around me were going good and I was able to see that they were good, I still felt an overwhelming sadness. So I had no reason to feel that way. My body just wouldn't help me feel better. Does that make sense?







> Clinical depression is unfortunately unrelated to life circumstances.



I know what you mean. Things can be going good in your life and you still feel crappy. That is depression, it seems.

----------


## Misssy

Well ya know, depressive episodes can be a cycle, right. So it may not have anything to do with your thinking really, it may simply really be an episode of sinking into that "depressive" place and mode. I think their are different varieties of "depression".

----------


## ev0ker

When you feel depressed, do you not want people around or do you choose your company? Do you get annoyed when people try to 'help'?

----------


## Otherside

> When you feel depressed, do you not want people around or do you choose your company? Do you get annoyed when people try to 'help'?



I don't want people around. I basically withdraw from everyone and don't really talk to anyone unless I have to. I get annoyed when people try to help, or gove me advise, or say things like "Go out into the sunshine, it will do you good". I'm not even looking to get better. I don't care about taking my meds and I simply don't care if I get better. It's simply a state of "I don't care."

----------

